# Sources: Knicks Could Target T-Mac



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Multiple sources say the Knicks - who are owned by Cablevision, which also owns Newsday - have tried since the summer to engage the Rockets in trade talks for McGrady but have been unsuccessful. However, an opportunity could present itself after the latest episode - a reported spat with Adelman about McGrady's return schedule - that reportedly even has infuriated Rockets owner Leslie Alexander, who used to be one of McGrady's staunchest supporters.
> 
> What would it take? The Rockets would love to get a high-end young player for McGrady and also save some money, which suggests they also would look for an expiring contract or two. It will take more than one to make up McGrady's league-high $23.2-million salary this season.
> 
> ...


_Newsday via RealGM_


More rumors...:nonono:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would rather him just expire than take on players such as Eddy Curry.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Compared to the five reasons that I've laid out supporting McGrady's return to Houston, there are only two that I can think of supporting his exit.
> 
> 1. He keeps acting up and becomes THAT MUCH of a distraction.
> 
> ...


[The Dream Shake] Tracy McGrady and the New York Knicks... Again


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

T-Mac's attitude is nowhere near cancer level or even a distraction at this point. People can throw out all the trade rumors they want....

The Rockets are not gonna get back young talent and high draft pics in exchange. We're gonna have to take a an awful salary or 2 to get him off our hands. We're better off just keeping him until is contract runs out.

Besides.... there's nothing on the Knicks to acquire.


----------

